# سؤال محيير بموضوع دينمو السيارة



## elaf_homce (21 يونيو 2010)

1- سؤالي كالآتي كم أستهلاك دينمو السيارة من عزم المحرك السيارة بما معناه المكيف يأخذ من 0.75 إلى 1 حصان أذا دينمو كم يأخذ من عزم المحرك ؟؟؟؟؟
2- هل الدينمو يكون بحالة توليد كهرباء بشكل دائم أم فقط عند الحاجة ؟ لو أمكن أن يرشح آلية الوصل والفصل الشحن به 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## د حسين (22 يونيو 2010)

*الموضوع بسيط جدا*

أخي العزيز 
ان دينامو السيارة نادرا ما يعمل بطاقته القصوى ....بل تنخفض استطاعته بعد امتلاء شحن البطارية ويقوم بتوليد الكهرباء بنفس استطاعة الاستهلاك الآني مثل أنوار السيارة ومولد الشرارة وباقي التحكمات فقط وبالتالي استهلاك المولد من الطاقة يتناسب مع الأجهزة المستهلكة ​


----------



## elaf_homce (22 يونيو 2010)

د.حسين
1- أنت تقصد أن الددينمو يعمل بشكل دائم على توليد الكهرباء لكن ليس بكامل طاقتها ! هل هذا ما تقصد ؟؟؟؟
2- بنسبة إلى سؤالي الخاص بـ كم يستهل الدينمو من عزم المحرك السيارة والذي بفرض الدينمو الذي لدي 120 أمبير ؟؟؟
أرجو الأجابة من أي أحد يملك المساعدة


----------



## د حسين (23 يونيو 2010)

*استهلاك الدينامو*



elaf_homce قال:


> د.حسين
> 1- أنت تقصد أن الددينمو يعمل بشكل دائم على توليد الكهرباء لكن ليس بكامل طاقتها ! هل هذا ما تقصد ؟؟؟؟
> 2- بنسبة إلى سؤالي الخاص بـ كم يستهل الدينمو من عزم المحرك السيارة والذي بفرض الدينمو الذي لدي 120 أمبير ؟؟؟
> أرجو الأجابة من أي أحد يملك المساعدة


 
أخي العزيز هذا الدينامو 120 أمبير لبطارية 12 فولط يستهلك استطاعة 1440 واط اي ما يعادل 2 حصان 
وكلما سحبت منه أمبير أقل تقل استطاعته
وهذا الأمبير الذي يميز الدينامو : المقصود منه أنه الحد الأعلى الذي لايجب تجاوزه​


----------



## دلوفان69 (30 يونيو 2010)

هل صحيح ان دينموا السيارة تحتاج الى سرعة دوران معينة لتقوم بالتوليد وشكرا


----------



## د حسين (1 يوليو 2010)

*نعم*



دلوفان69 قال:


> هل صحيح ان دينموا السيارة تحتاج الى سرعة دوران معينة لتقوم بالتوليد وشكرا


 
نعم يبدأ التوليد عند 1000 دورة بالدقيقة ومافوق وفيه تنظيم داخلي عند 14 فولط​


----------

